

How To Improve Website Performance (Tutorial) - Charlie_B
http://www.bootstrappingindependence.com/technology/how-to-improve-website-performance-with-drupal-php-mysql-and-apache/

======
jh3
Thanks for this. I always enjoy reading articles that help make Drupal faster.
There were a few sessions at Drupalcon last week that dealt with this topic as
well. This article definitely has more in depth technical details, though
(which is good).

If interested, here are the a couple of related sessions from Drupalcon:

[http://www.archive.org/details/drupalconchi_day3_test_tune_t...](http://www.archive.org/details/drupalconchi_day3_test_tune_tweak_hack)

[http://www.archive.org/details/drupalconchi_day2_failure_to_...](http://www.archive.org/details/drupalconchi_day2_failure_to_launch)

~~~
Charlie_B
Thanks, those are good resources! I wish I had seen those earlier, but I'll
comb through them and see if I can't find some more stuff to try for part 2 :)

~~~
riledhel
you can enable MySQL Cache to your next test and then tell us if it made a
difference or not in your next post.

------
sapper2
Great tips, but BEFORE you start tweaking a website, you should monitor the
current performance so you can actually measure the improvements from the end
user perspective. AlertFox and Browsermob have good free plans for this:
<http://alertfox.com/> <http://browsermob.com/>

------
soci_rich
A bit on the technical side, and a little long, but good learning material.
Thanks.

~~~
Robin_Message
How can a technical article be too technical, or long? Long-winded perhaps,
but if that's what needs doing, it's what needs doing. Anyway, definitely good
learning material.

